# We Give Our Hearts to Dogs to Tear - Alston Chase



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Anyone read this? I just ordered it based on the description on Amazon. Apparently it can be read as a story (true) of a family's 30 years of Jack Russels - or as a philosophical book about our relationships with dogs from puppy to death, good and bad.

I also ordered "Dog Blessings: Poems, Prose, and Prayer Celebrating Our Relationship with Dogs" June Cotner; Hardcover A collection fo stories/articles by several authors.

(I'm still reeling over losing 2 of my seniors this past year and was thinking of them.)

Sounds interesting. I have to quit browsing books!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

A wise being once told me that to grieve helps maintain the last connection to those whom we have lost and so grief is something to cherish. Joyful grieving to you! 

I still think of my senior whom we lost a couple years ago now almost every day or every other day, and his mate who preceded him by a couple of months. 

Have you read Marley and Me?


----------

